
Ask HN: A General Business Needs Q&A Forum - Mortiffer
I wonder why there is no such thing as a pan industry forum for announcing your business needs.<p>There are some healthy business needs forums in specific niche like ideas.woocommerce.com<p>There was an attempt for the software industry oppslist.com but it looks like they did not continue this project.<p>One could say that Quora has alot of content like &quot;how do i solve this&quot; or &quot;what is the best software for this&quot;  but Quora is organised for human information retrieval not for quantifying the market size of a certain business need and linking this to the market of companies offering solutions.
======
Mortiffer
Imagien you are a manager at a big co and your supposed to fix some situation
(yes it may be recruiting, sotware, hardware, ...) . And now you need to find
a vendor so you probably google a bit and then ask around for the right
partner/strategy/architecture. It would be great if these people could
anonymously post their needs.

